# 300 gallon odyssey



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

i finally made the dive. iam moving up from 46 to 300.

i am fairly low-tech but not a purist. This will be a photo journal of the process of getting things set up and running.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

*day two*

after cleaning years (decades?) of scum


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

*day three*

hardscape is on its way

note the ciggarette pack in the lower right. i had to get a pic of this to realize scale of te beast


----------



## khoile (Jan 27, 2005)

Wow big tank. What's the dimension?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

Pretty impressive!

What are the plans for this tank?


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

8' X 2' and 30" tall.

I think that i will be going grass crazy with this tank. a couple of types of vallis, dwarf and giant hair grass, and a sag or two. I think iwill also do a large cluster of red foxtail for some color.

Populated by primarily threadfin rainbows,glowlights and cardinal tetras.

All of my equip is on its way and i hope to start cycling within a week or two. In the meantime, i have some cabinetry to work on. I am going to try to replicate a great credenza from the 1960's that i have in the diningroom.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice one. How did you clean it without scratching up the acrylic?

Gigantic braces... what will you use to light this TANK? What substrate have you planned. Sounds like nice fish choices, you can probably fit quite a number of them in there!  

I can see this work out nicely with grasses. [/drool]


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

lighting 4X150 MH and 4X130 PC. 
I chose to go with the AquariumPlants.com black substrate. I used more expensive stuff for smaller tanks but for a 300.......


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

too bad the 2' width of this tank is not much. grassy field is always nice but the width will limit your open swimming area.

i have seen a tank with 3' width which really impress me. the depth effect is stunning.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

Wasserpest said:


> ... probably fit quite a number of them in there!
> 
> 
> i am thinking that i can get to about 200 total eventually


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you'll probably get the fish to breed with such large schools and space. as long as you feed well of course. 

i highly reccomend adding some kind of algae eaters too.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

Of course there will also be an algae attack squadron. i actually have a pretty good breeding tank of snowball shrimp. i am crossing my fingers that the Iriatherina werneri (rainbows) have mouths that are too small to make munchies of them. I have heard that they leave adult cherry's alone.


----------



## uvafred13 (Oct 18, 2007)

where are you planning to place the tank in your house? a picture would be nice.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

*per request*

it will be in the dining room. embarassing mess but, everything goes to hell when i am in "project mode" :icon_redf


----------



## Fishonthebrain (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, I am jealous! Cant wait to see this progress!


----------



## ValorG (Dec 27, 2003)

Lime green walls eh, It'll fit well with the green tank soon to come. ;p


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the progress..


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

aquabear said:


> lighting 4X175 MH and 8X54 PC.


Low tech, hmmm? Right... For a planted tank, that will be a bit hefty. For a reef, on the other hand...



aquabear said:


> I chose to go with the AquariumPlants.com black substrate. I used more expensive stuff for smaller tanks but for a 300.......


I am hearing that is the same as SMS Charcoal... if you can get that at Lesco you might save a couple of bux.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

ok...perhaps i should confess to "mid-tech" i do have good pressurized co2 and appropriate lighting (3.7 per gal on multi timers). It is the super complicated filtration, the hand mixing of ferts and the computerized maintenance that i have found is not for my liking.


on the Lesco...yeah,i thought so too till i found out that AP.com waives the delivery fees for orders over $150...that saved me more than 500 in shipping alone


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow a 300Gal. I would love a tank like that. I wish you the very best of luck with it and will be checking in on the thread for updates.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

You made me consider selling my condo in downtown, buy a place in suburbs with a basement, setup a 300 gallon tank with 200 fish! Imagine a school of 50 neons!


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

lol...i DIDsell my condo downtown, moved to a house in the burbs with a pool, and started looking for this tank. (took me a few years though)


----------



## caoboy (Apr 22, 2007)

Ashok said:


> You made me consider selling my condo in downtown, buy a place in suburbs with a basement, setup a 300 gallon tank with 200 fish! Imagine a school of 50 neons!



A school of 50 neons is nothing. Toss in 200. Then it'll look impressive. Schools always look smaller than their actual amount of fish in them.

Neons are boring anyways, get rasboras, I have 30 in my 20gal, raspora espei's, and they are REALLY hardy fish too.


----------



## pdc2104 (Jan 1, 2008)

Your plans for a school of Threadfin Rainbows is awesome!!! Can't wait to see the progession here.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i advise against tetras they live forever and are hardy, but dont do much. i reccomend makeing a school of danios. or otos. otos are really funny if kept in groups with no big fish. they always dart around.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

*i must have lost my mind.*

ok...i am committed to this project, and i know that it will be fantastic when it is done but...

I am in a plumbing delima. 

1. I know that the internal wet/dry that came with the tank is going to be woefully inadequate for my goals. 

2. I do not want to go with a sump.

3. Do i go with 2 canisters working independently feeding left and right or one larger system that splits and feeds both sides?

4. if i go with 2 canisters, do i need 2 co2 tanks as well?

5. Once i make up my mind, is there any reference out there that will help me figure out where to drill holes in the acrylic? or help me with the plumbing schematic?


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

on a more positive note...

substrate arrived today and i am very happy with the color, and the particle size. 

Heating system also arrived. Looks good.

I have most of the materials for the cabinet.


----------



## RyanG (Jan 25, 2008)

I use that substrate and love it the only downfall is that it clouds terribly when disturbed. but my plants love it cant imagine havin to pay for all that tho its def not cheap!


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

this is definately not a cheap hobby/passion, lighting alone can kill a person. but, the payoff is worth every penny


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

First, I'd like to congratulate you on making most of our dreams into your reality. As odd as that sounds. 

As for the filtration, definitely go with option #3. Seeing that your aquarium is 8' long, then I'd recommend going with two separate loops rather than a single, large one. Redundancy is good, especially at this size. Another thing to consider is that if you choose a single loop, you're going to need a large pump to power that filtration and that tends to mean more noise. I'm going to save you some valuable research time and I've found that there is no better pump out there than the Reeflo Sequence series. You'll need a pressure-biased pump to power your canisters, I'd recommend looking at the Tarpon, Wahoo and Barracuda. What's your thoughts filtiration-wise, are you looking to add a UV? Are you looking for a regular mechanical filter or something that filters your water down to 25 microns?

If you need help on drilling acrylic and plumbing, then I'd recommend searching the DIY forum on Reef Central. Plenty of expertise there. Their hobby practically depends on it.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

i am looking at using a pair of Ocean Clear 340's. I'll check out the pumps that you mentioned.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Then go with two Tarpons, plenty of flow. 

I just looked at the 340, it's a 25-micron rated filter meaning it's going to clog really quickly if you don't have some sort of pre-filter unless the water first passes through the bio-core sponge before it goes through the pleated cartridge.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

any suggestions on pre-filter?

how about using the OC 354 because of it's backwash function?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Ocean Clear filters are incredible. I have used them in the past. You cant go wrong with these.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

aquabear said:


> 4. if i go with 2 canisters, do i need 2 co2 tanks as well?


No, one tank can feed multiple injectors/reactors.

So you would have one tank, one regulator, one solenoid, then a manifold that splits the CO2, then two (or more) needlevalves, bubble counters, reactors.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

well, i decided to go lower tech.

after all of the research on the "right canister setup" i got word back that the internal wet/dry system that i have is rated for up to 2500gph. While i understand that this system is going to essentially outgas all of my co2, it just seemed wiser to use what i have rather than spend another thousand dollars. I can change my mind later.

That said...heater and lights are on their way. Substrate is going in tonight. Everything else should be here by next week.

Cant wait to take my first cloudy picture


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

*getting close*

i am ready to start filling this weekend. More pics soon.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

someone asked me how i got the stones to sit level. brute force. Luckily featherock responds well to a rip saw and an angle grinder.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

i have one door for the cabinet done...only three more to go.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

ikuzo said:


> too bad the 2' width of this tank is not much. grassy field is always nice but the width will limit your open swimming area.
> 
> i have seen a tank with 3' width which really impress me. the depth effect is stunning.


Como wha? 24" width is more width them most ppls thanks have in height. I'm sure that kind of space will leave plenty of swimming room for most any fish that may float around in the hobby. Aside from some tank busters. 
I wouldn't try and put an arapaima or a RTC.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

aquabear said:


> well, i decided to go lower tech.
> 
> after all of the research on the "right canister setup" i got word back that the internal wet/dry system that i have is rated for up to 2500gph. While i understand that this system is going to essentially outgas all of my co2, it just seemed wiser to use what i have rather than spend another thousand dollars. I can change my mind later.



Totally agree. Just cover the sump, this will help minimize the outgas. If you can't find a good cover, try using a couple of layers of saran wrap. Anything will help.

In addition, if you can play around with the filter, see if you can eliminate the "dry portion" to minimize splashing.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

*thanks*

i will add water in a few days now. i guess i will just wait and see how bad the outgassing is andthen compensate from there. I think that i can make some sort of cover.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

*light issues*

how frustrating. I just tested my new lights and one of the fans in one of the fixtures is bad....and the casing on the other fixture is cracked

GRRRRRRR


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

just heard backfrom the seller and he has extra parts that he is going to send. I guess i dont need full lights to cycle.


----------



## Tourney (Jan 9, 2007)

This looks like an awesome project, looking forward to some more pictures. Keep up the great work.


----------



## uvafred13 (Oct 18, 2007)

Tourney said:


> This looks like an awesome project, looking forward to some more pictures. Keep up the great work.


I agree MORE pictures please


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I would trade you the 125 AND 180 for that tank... wow.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

*Plant list*

I have placed my plant order.

HC, Myriophyllum tuberculatum, Eleocharis parvula, Crinum calamistratum, Vallisneria americana var americana 'Marmor', Bolbitis, Hydrocotyle leucocephala, Vallisneria caulescens, ??

Any input/thoughts/advice welcome. I am looking still for a 8-12" grassy midground but not really settled on anything yet. (Vallisneria spiralis var contortionist??, some sag??)


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

im taking notes


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

theres a new japonica thats grows a foot high if you are looking for grassy plants


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

cleek-
are you talking about the Blyxa japonica? from what i've read, it only gets to a max of 5 inches. do you have a source or reference to what you are thinking about?


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

I saw some at a local petstore and it was a foot long and it was named the giant japonica...ill try to get a specific name for it today when i head back there tonite


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

yes its called the giant japonica, I called the petstore guy


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Do you mean Blyxa aubertii?
I think that is the tallest blyxa available.

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=37


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

ya that


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

*Cycling*

Anyone who has not tried "silent cycling" DO

this last couple of weeks have been water addition, testing, stem plants, testing, older fish, testing.

this pic is first one with water. I am still waiting for the replacement parts for the second light fixture.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

*Moving Day*

I am amazed at the speed of cycling with tons of seed material.

I feel comfortable with the water tests and have moved the rest of the plants from the old tank. Also moved all of the fish. They are not real happy with the move. 

Amazing that what filled one tank to overflowing looks so sparse in the new one. Kind of like when i mived out of my dorm room into my first real house.:icon_eek:


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

How deep is your substrate, it looks shallow to me? 

Depending on your system pump Mazzei injection will work well regardless of your sump open or sealed, what is the pump's make and model?


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

i am using 2 Mag7's

sub is 4" front...5" back. looks shallower because, i built my own stand with trim that extends up a bit.

i will look more into mazzei...thanks


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

4 or 5"... you really had me fooled :hihi: Nice work! 

A Mazzei will not work well with that pump for your size tank. If you are going the Co2 route this is an area where you have to pay close attention to as you already know, so plan well. You might want to also consider the needle wheel type method for injecting wheel, at that size with a sump whatever you choose to use _will have to work very well_.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

*left corner*

just practicing with camera.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

mrkookm said:


> How deep is your substrate, it looks shallow to me?
> ?


Hah, it looks shallow, 'cause that tank is freeking HUGE!


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

aquabear said:


> just practicing with camera.


keep practicing


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

sick lid said:


> Hah, it looks shallow, 'cause that tank is freeking HUGE!





aquabear said:


> i built my own stand with trim that extends up a bit


He did a great job with the trim cause I was looking for that but couldn't tell still :icon_smil


----------



## Ecloque (Feb 11, 2008)

*Can't wait to see this tank fill in*

It's amazing to see this tank going from stage to stage. It's going to be amazing when the plants start filling in. Good job on the woodwork for the base.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

*300 gallons of pea soup*

Well, it , sure in interesting to see the great bioshpere at work. When one thing goeswrong, everything kind of collapses around itself.

My major plant order was a bust, but my fish order came in right on time. As a result, the bioload in the tank is very heavy. i put a rush order on new plants and should be getting them tomorrow but in the mean time, i have not been able to keep up with the water changes that would be needed to compensate.

result.......green haze.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

uv filter?


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

Great job so far on the tank! Any chance we can get some more pics? Entire tank, underside, etc. 

You mentioned wanting a grassy plant that gets 8-12". I've had E.Tenellus get this size.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

i think that upping the plant load will takecare of the green. if it doesnt, i may have to go the UV route.

i will have more pics in a few days


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I assume you are going to somhow hide that little rock supporting the big rock on the left? Its the only thing that really stands out IMO that really looks a bit awkward.

This tank is freaking huge...lol.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

actually, that "little" rock (dinner plate sized) sits 6+ inches in front of the larger one. I cut the bottom of the larger one flat so that it needs no support.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

hmmm. It really is a distinctivly different composition than the other two rocks. Have you tried looking at the layout _without _that rock?

It really kind of makes things look a bit staged. perhaps adding either more stone to the left may make it "blend more".

Just a suggestion. I have always been instructed (and it seems to work) to prepare rock formations in groupings of odd numbers. Even numbers seem to look to "arranged".


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks. You are right. It is a piece of obsidian that i had lying around. The other two are featherock. I had two other pieces of it hoping that one would look good as my third rock but they both floated. I will probably head back to the rock yard and hunt for a replacement. I, too, feel that it just stands out a bit too much


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

so where r the pics??? new pics!! this is the dream tank !! everyone wants it!! OMG !! the endless potential WOW < great job so far, and your house is awsome too !!!!!! cant wait to see this monster filled in !! ~


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah, i need to get updated pics. I have been working on finishing grad school and have not really had time to breathe. i just defended and have another two weeks to turn in my paper copy and then i will have way more time to play with the tank. 

More pics to come soon i promise


----------



## rrogan (Nov 5, 2007)

What a huge tank! I would almost be tempted to go swimming lol. Can't wait to see what you turn it into. Good luck with grad school too, I know what you're going through, I'm there too lol. My tanks have just been kinda pushed aside for that.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

*yippeeeeee*

I AM DONE WITH GRAD SCHOOL

For a grad present i gor three pair of German Blue Rams. One pair promptly harassed the other pairs to death. The remaining pair are quite happy (smug even).

I also got 40 threadfin rainbows who are quite happy in this giant swimming hole.

I am looking forward to giving this tank the attention that it really deserves. More pics as i make changes.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

any updates on this pool


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Man that is one huge azz tank


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

wow...forgot about this forum. Life got crazy. I flipped a house instead of looking for a job this fall. bad timing. Selling is turning out to be a challenge. The tank is up and running well. Pics later this week.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I wasn't sure if you were going to ever come back on the forum bear. 

Talk about bad timing. And I am not sure, but I think you are out here in the Beaverton/Hillsboro area? All of the Intel layoff and others, it might be a while before the market gets much better. 

I am excited to see your tank again. Yours was one of the first journals I found on this site when I started reading it. I was excited to see someone from Portland. Now I have found more people in the area that are into planted aquariums. You should check out our group and come to our next plant swap meet in March. 

Oregon Plant Enthusiasts


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

and the worst part is i had just interviewed for the perfect job at intel the day before they announced that they were recalling all job reqs.

I just joined the Oregon group. I always have plants that i would be more then happy to give away instead of tossing them, so the swaps sound like fun.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

some of my friendlier residents


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

hmmm...
seems that i have forgotten how to embed photos.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is the whole tank. I will post more in my profile album


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, those things must be huge!!

can you give an updated stock list of fish and plants?


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

about every three months I do a huge plant purge and change the primary focus. It is an ever-changing piece of art.

I am not really sure what is in there right now for plants. I know the center is Wisteria, i have a chrome wendti that spreads like crazy, the whole left corner is a massive bolbitis, and there is dwarf and giant hairgrass, 4-5 different vals, a couple of small swords, and a bunch of other things.

As for fish...Roseline sharks, red honey gouramis, threadfin rainbows, german blue ram, 5 different types of otto, sae, cardinal tetra, silver hatchet, emerald eye rasbora, 5 albino longfin bristlenose, bunch of *******, glo-lights, rummynose, 1 molly (rescued, not by choice) singapore shrimp, zebra laoches, black skirts, phantoms, red skirts, harliquen rasboras, emerald Cory (who I have had now for 6 years).......others


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

your tank looks COOL!!
That a beautiful picture of your ram, though it look like theres two, but the right one is a reflection, somehow?
Are you planing on putting any plant like HC, ricca or glosso to cover the ground?


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

there are actually 12 rams in there (4 mated pair and a few loners). I have a brood of tiny fry about every 3 weeks. they never last more than a day or two but are pretty cute. I have tried glosso and HC but my SAE, the loaches, and the cory love to uproot anything that they can. I am thinking about setting up the 46 gallon again, just to grow a solid carpet that i can then transplant


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

aquabear said:


> Here is the whole tank. I will post more in my profile album


I love how there are 3 SAEs resting on that piece of drift wood. They are cool fish. Mine would rest themselves on the sword leaves.


----------



## Bmonarch (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow. What a gorgeous tank! I can't even imagine having such a massive tank to scape and work with! Someday!


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

This tank is actually gone now. I went over to Collin's house a couple of weeks ago when he was tearing it down. It was quite impressive.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, what a beautiful tank. Sad that it's gone though. One of these days I'll get to have something like that lol.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

boy am i going through tank withdrawls. It was an amazing tank. I am going to pick up a new one later this week. I am going 6 gallon for the next one. Breeding shrimp.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

What were your reasons for taking it down?


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

i decided to let it go because i am doing a complete remodel of the diningroom and kitchen and the wall that it was on is going to have to change and that was the only place in the whole 2000sq ft house with a wall that was long enough for it.

It was an awsome tank, and was amazingly easy to take care of. seems that the bigger the tank, the less work. I never checked the chemicals, never had to fertalize, only had one 4 day algae bloom, and one Vals dmelt issue. All i ever did to the tank was add about a gallon of fresh water daily, and feed the fish twoce a week.

I am not done with the hobby. just time for something new...breeding the crystal reds is going to be very different.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for replying! Makes sense, although soon enough you'll be looking for promising wall spaces again.

I went the other way around... before we started remodeling (okay, renovating) I quickly fit in a 250gal tank, and everything else evolves from there. :smile:

I like your low maintenance thoughts. That's what I am hoping for as well.

Good luck with the CRS adventures.


----------

